# Mud drying too fast?



## coldinil (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a house with sand paint. I hate that stuff so I am skim coating the whole thing. I bought one of those "magic trowels" and it does work pretty good. The only problem is that it is just a squeegee so it will not remove mud if it is very thick. I have tried a few types of mud from the powder to the pre mixed. Because I am doing such a large area (and I am not a pro) the mud starts to get too thick. I am thinning it with water but it still starts to thicken up after about ten minutes. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Dura Bond powder dries quickly. The sheet rock brand of light joint compound with the blue top is probably better for you. It sounds like you are putting it on too thick which is a common mistake for newbies.


----------



## coldinil (Jan 25, 2009)

I am using the USG light now. Problem is the magic trowel is too flexible to take off thick mud. When i first start with thinned mud it works great but as the mud starts to thicken it sucks.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

So forget about that magic thing. Buy 2 blue steal putty knives.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree, get a 12" finish knife, learn how to use it, and save the squeegee for the windows.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes on having a couple of different widths steel knives. When the magic fails you need to fix it.

With the USG light and doing a skim coat you should definitely be adding a touch of water to start. I use the round style mixer in my drill and just mix up the top 1/3 of the bucket with a couple tablespoons of water, it doesn't take a lot. That way if I get it too thin I can mix a little deeper until the consistency is what I want.

One of the problems with (I'll avoid the word Gimmicks) fancy tools is they don't make up for having the basic knowledge/skills needed, like adjusting the consistency or knowing that the Dura Bond is a quick setting compound with a time limit.

Remember, it is easy to add another very thin coat but a bear to remove part of one that is too thick.

Bud


----------



## coldinil (Jan 25, 2009)

I have the knives but (when it works) the magic trowel is easier and faster. I just want to see if there is a type of mud that stays thin longer.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

"when it works"? When I was about 18, I worked as an auto mechanic. I said to a guy who taught be a lot, "This wrench is no good". He said, "It's not the wrench, it's the guy using it". Besides that, the joint compound that I mentioned lasts plenty of time. You can always add a few drops of water.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

thunderhead said:


> I have the knives but (when it works) the magic trowel is easier and faster. I just want to see if there is a type of mud that stays thin longer.


Maybe you are waiting too long to use your 'magic' trowel.
Tools can only go so far, a lot depends on the applicator. Maybe you should try skim coating smaller areas until you perfect your technique.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

IF and only if you are using pre-mixed mud fro a bucket you can add a tiny bit of water to the pan as the mud starts to thicken. Repeat as often as needed.

The action of spreading mud accelerates the evaporation process. It also picks up dust as you work. Both cause it to thicken.

Never try to add additional water to any setting type compound (all bagged products that I know of) as it will ruin the set time.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Add some masons Lime to you mud it will retain water for a longer period of time & also give the mud more plasticity making it spread easily.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Just do this: use premixed with a bit of water, whip it up with a drill and roll it.


----------

